# Pond color.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone else deal with a brownish color in the warmer temps? Worth trying to add anything to clear it up?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its been a problem with mine for years. And this year is by far the worst its ever been. Its so dark that the normal curly leaf grass beds didn’t grow this year. Fishing SUCKS this year too. I’ve started adding probiotics weekly and also have a tub of “muck eating” tablets I need to add. Not sure if either will fix it, but I have to try something. My pond is somewhat narrow, deep, and gets very little wind. My assumption is that the lack of water movement results in a large quantity of muck built up on the bottom. Adding aeration can help, but not possible with mine.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

It's called a brown out. The plankton and algae die and turns the water brown. It can cause oxygen problems and areation will help, but mostly you'll just have to let it cycle out.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

if planktonic algae or sediment, should show as foggy sample in a mason jar. let it settle for a few days to see what's on the bottom. Sediment inhibits sunlight penetration.

if tannin stain from leaf debris getting warmer in the water, should be clear water but dark color in a mason jar, should not settle out. Dark color inhibits sunlight penetration in deeper water.

use a maglite from behind through the jar.

you can google temporary fixes.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I should have asked if it was a temporary condition or an on going. Ol' whiskers is pretty spot on. I assumed it had been green and then turned brown. If tha is what happened it's a brown out if not then it's probably from debis like he said. I didn't think it out first, thanks whiskers


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> Anyone else deal with a brownish color in the warmer temps? Worth trying to add anything to clear it up?
> View attachment 490202


Did you try Cutrine Plus? I use it mainly for the filamentous algae, but it also seems to keep the plankton in check. I have 2 ponds in the same water shed and the difference in water color is pretty distinct. The upper pond has more trees around it and doesn’t get much wind mixing. It typically gets a brown tint to it in the summer, but nothing severe. The water is clear, it looks like tanin staining. The lower pond is in an exposed area that always has a breeze and there are no trees around it. It stays pretty clear all summer. I treat both ponds for filamentous algae. Both ponds have good weed growth(American Pond Weed), but the water color is very different.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. It was clear earlier but had algae on the edges. I used the cutrine plus and it got rid of most of the algae. Went brown a couple weeks ago. Maybe do another application of it? I’ll get a sample in a jar to see what is looks like. 

I figured aeration would be a suggestion but most likely not going to run electric clear down there. I’m not sure how the fish can even see in that crud.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I am guessing since you used cutrine that the brown is from dead algae


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Try aqua shade plus


----------

